# I am in need of a CPT code



## tondan777 (May 2, 2011)

I am in need of a CPT code to bill a Laparoscopic Uterosacral Ligament Suspension when done with a TLH?
Our doctor wants to perform when he does all his TLH for precaution........


----------



## preserene (May 3, 2011)

57425 Lap. surgical colpopexy (suspension of vaginal apex)


----------



## markp63 (Mar 12, 2014)

Technically, 57425 is a sacrocolpopexy and involves suspension of the vaginal apex with mesh from the anterior longitudinal ligament of the spine. Also, prophylactic suspension as a preventive measure is not billable - it would be considered fraud by Medicare and land you in big trouble, not to mention being ethically just wrong.


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 13, 2014)

Tondan, can you elaborate what is meant "for precaution".....if there is no medical necessity all carriers including MCR require reasonable and necessary medical reasons for care (including surgeries).

The 57425 is the correct code for a lap-TLH.


----------



## markp63 (Mar 13, 2014)

the codes for TLH are:

58570 Laparoscopy, surgical, with total hysterectomy, for uterus 250g or less 
58571 Laparoscopy, surgical, with total hysterectomy, for uterus 250g or less, with removal of tube(s) and/or ovary(ies)
58572 Laparoscopy, surgical, with total hysterectomy, for uterus greater than 250g
58573 Laparoscopy, surgical, with total hysterectomy, for uterus greater than 250g, with removal of tube(s) and/or ovary(ies)

57425 is laparoscopic sacrocolpopexy


----------

